# Maf



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

Thought that I saw on ls1GTO that an 05 MAF will fit an 04 GTO,,true,,any bennies? :rofl: 
?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Dunno...but I'm planning on getting a Granatelli MAF to go with my new HSV intake tube!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

I thought I read somewhere that putting a new MAF on the goat actually had reverse affects on performance.

Here it is...

clicky 

and here...

clicky again


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Hmm. Thanks for the steer!

Geoff at JHP told me about MAF-less tuning, where an HP Tuner or similar is used to tune-out a MAF altogether. It's apparently commonly done by the guys in Oz. This sounds interesting...particularly since it should be reversible. When it's time to go to the smog station, just dial the MAF back in and replace it... :cool 

Thoughts on that?


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Hmm. Thanks for the steer!
> 
> Geoff at JHP told me about MAF-less tuning, where an HP Tuner or similar is used to tune-out a MAF altogether. It's apparently commonly done by the guys in Oz. This sounds interesting...particularly since it should be reversible. When it's time to go to the smog station, just dial the MAF back in and replace it... :cool
> 
> Thoughts on that?


All of the "good" standalone engine managment systems are speed density rather than MAF.
If you ever plan on boost, it is without a doubt the best way to go.
I myself am looking into the HP tuners SD conversion... and it is helping me with my GTO purchase decision. 


Jim


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

FoMoGo said:


> All of the "good" standalone engine managment systems are speed density rather than MAF.
> If you ever plan on boost, it is without a doubt the best way to go.
> I myself am looking into the HP tuners SD conversion... and it is helping me with my GTO purchase decision.
> 
> ...


How does HP Tuners tweak the code to to the particular configuration of your car? Do they need to have / dyno the car?


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

From what I am gathering it is a pretty in depth process, and HAS to be done on the dyno.
If you can afford the dyno/tuning time... I think it would be a worthwile step... especially for boosted applications. Altho I have NO clue as to the future of your car.
A competant tuner experianced in this process should be able to start with a general tune file... and massage it to fit your specific application in a day or so of tuning.


Jim


----------

